# Canadian Army to Purchase Revision Eyewear Goggles



## RackMaster (May 27, 2011)

Good news!  I'll have to wait until they are in the system and for some friends to "lose" them while training.  lol



> Today is Friday May 27, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (May 27, 2011)

You mean accidently misplace them? :-"


----------



## RackMaster (May 27, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> You mean accidently misplace them? :-"



Yes, yes, that's right... lol


----------



## policemedic (May 27, 2011)

Way to go Revision.


----------



## RackMaster (May 28, 2011)

Seems like Revision is fast becoming the standard of protective eye wear.


----------



## QC (May 28, 2011)

Great work mate. Congrats.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 28, 2011)

I would be willing to give Revision a try vs using my Oakley's, but I'll be damn'ed if I am paying their prices.


----------

